# bramble jumping



## rhix (Aug 30, 2006)

this is my bunny bramble 

he loves to jump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow, how did your train him too jump? I actuallyfound a website on rabbit jumping the other day, the videos areamazing! I can't believe how high and wide rabbits canjump!:shock:http://www.kaninhop.dk/uk


----------



## Moon Bunny (Aug 30, 2006)

That would be an interesting new addition torabbit shows... Like in dog shows were they have the agility stuff.Course it'd be much cooler with the rabbits. 

Btw, your bun is SO ADORABLE! I love his chubby little belly. Not tomention his name is so cool, we came close to naming ours that. (Thator Thistle.)


----------



## cheryl (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh i just cannot get over how adorable he is!

Bramble..the little jumping bunny..how sweet



cheryl


----------



## allison (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow, I watched the videos on the site and that's amazing. I'm very intested in how you taught him to jump over the hurdles???


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 30, 2006)

*Moon Bunny wrote:*


> That would be an interesting new addition to rabbit shows...Like in dog shows were they have the agility stuff. Course it'd be muchcooler with the rabbits.


In other countries, rabbit jumping is quite popular and theyhave shows specially for it. However, in the USA it hasn't really takenoff and they don't have shows or clubs or anything for it. It brings awhole new meaning to breeding over there, because not only do peoplepay more for babies whose parents were grand champion showers, but theyalso pay more for babies with a history of good jumping, or from abreeder who specializes in rabbit "hopping" which is what it is calledover there.


----------



## aeposten (Aug 30, 2006)

Bramble is so adorable, and he looks so happy to be jumpping!

Feel free to show off his skills with more pictures

-Amy


----------



## rhix (Aug 30, 2006)

simply all u do is firstly train them on theharness and lead then make a simple jump out of 2 buckets and a pieceof wood across it! if your rabbit doesnt get the idea of how to jumpthe jump just gently nudge his bum with your hand or foot and usetreats to tempt them !

it does take a long time but as the bunnies get used to it they start to like it and you can make the jumps higher and wider!

have fun 

rhiannon x.x.x.:bunnydance::bunnydance::shock::bunnydance:


----------



## Moon Bunny (Aug 30, 2006)

*Jess_sully wrote:*


> In other countries, rabbit jumping is quite popular and theyhave shows specially for it. However, in the USA it hasn't really takenoff and they don't have shows or clubs or anything for it. It brings awhole new meaning to breeding over there, because not only do peoplepay more for babies whose parents were grand champion showers, but theyalso pay more for babies with a history of good jumping, or from abreeder who specializes in rabbit "hopping" which is what it is calledover there.


Oh wow, yeah I could see that. Are there a lot of people trying to get it going in the US? I'd love to see it myself.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 30, 2006)

I taught my old rabbits to jump, but have yet toteach the buns I have at the moment! Yes they did lovejumping, they did it on their own free will a few times if I left thejumps out while they were in the garden off leads. 

It really is fun to do. I didnt know there was rabbit jumpingshows :shock:How interesting! I wonder if they have waterjumps! LOL


----------



## rhix (Aug 31, 2006)

yer that would be funny if they had water jumps lol!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikoli (Sep 1, 2006)

I have trained my rabbit to jump.  He's only7-8 months old, but he loves it. His jump record is 37 and a half cmhigh, but the highest he jumps comfortably is 30 cm. 30 - 34 cm Ithink. I'll see if I can find some pictures. 

Your rabbit's cute.  I wish there were more competitions in Australia.  Good luck with his training.

-Rach &amp; Ollz


----------



## rhix (Sep 3, 2006)

thanx :bunnydance:


----------



## rhix (Sep 9, 2006)

has anyone beat this record ?

my rabbit bramble jumped 1 foot 7 the other day !!

i am going to train him to jump 2 foot next!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 9, 2006)

*rhix wrote: *


> yer that would be funny if they had water jumps lol!!!!!!!!!!


They do! That link that bunnys_rule gave.. if you go to "rabbithopping" and click on the ifrst video, there is a water jump somewherenear the end! The rabbits stops right before it which amade me think hewan't going to do it, but then off he went from still! Its amazing! Norun-up or anything!

I NEED to try this.


----------



## rhix (Sep 10, 2006)

cool i think i have seen that actually its cool 

rhix


----------



## blackdutch (Sep 23, 2006)

That site that was posted on here is incredible!I love the Dutch! The videos refuse to work for me, but I scrolledthrough the pictures.. Is this one real, or was it Photoshopped orsomething?








I really want to train mine to jump now. 



:dutchDutch power! mwahah. 

(Dutch are going to take over the world...)


----------



## Haley (Sep 23, 2006)

^^is that pic for real? if so, its he coolest pic Ive ever seen 

Looks like my Basil!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Sep 23, 2006)

*i posted a topic a couple of months ago about this!*

*ive taught my rabbits to jump they are pretty good. I try to varythe types and sizes of the jumps i use! Its realy easy to teach a bunnyto jump over things as its realy quite natural!! *

*rhix wrote: *


> yer that would be funny if they had water jumps lol!!!!!!!!!!




ive been teaching my bunnies to go through water they arent that goodas they get a bit too wet for their liking if they jump in to fast!!lol :bunnydance:its a great way of cooling them down ifthey've been pratising hard. I will try and get some pics of my bunniesin water soon but here are some of them jumping...

Daisy ...
















and Dandy...






Dandy isnt quite as goodand she needs more encouragement fromme so i cant take pics very well. Also most of these pics were takenwhen daisy was over weight so she always had more turns to try and gether to loose the weight!!! lol


----------



## rhix (Sep 24, 2006)

wow they are good pics of dandy !!!!

my rabbit hasnt jumped for a few weeks now but ill try and fit some jumping in today!!

rhixx


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Sep 24, 2006)

yer mine havnt jumped in about 2 months!!

i am too busy at the min to get much in as i have lots of school workto be doing but hopfully if the weather is good i will get some donethis week!


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 5, 2006)

i have some pics of my daisy jumping in and then out fo water!

*5 mins later*

its going to take longer than i thought i need to get the pics from the vids first

*20 mins later* 

after going through all the vids, screen printing, pasteing, editing, loading onto photobucket

here they are- 






















the old baby bath has no water at the bottom to start with but asDaisys convidence grew i built up the amount. by the end of thisparticular day i think she was going throughabout 11/12cms ofwater! which considering she is onlyabout 16cm tallitis quite deep!


----------

